# (re-post)october 19th lancashire run



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Run round lancs ,meet at camelot / park hall ,pub food later, times and route closer to the time. 
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As I said befor: I'll be there ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Hopefully , us two aswell.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

granny "topless " i hope


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Yes Pls Reppie. 

Ian (grasshopper)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Will try and make an appearance at the start, to say hello to a few friends as Park Hall / Charnock Richard is only a couple of miles from my house. Probably wont do the drive, as the Mondy is not well suited to hooning 

Please let me know what time you're all planning to meet & also where you'll be meeting for lunch (may join you all for some nosh).


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Will try and make an appearance at the start, to say hello to a few friends as Park Hall / Charnock Richard is only a couple of miles from my house. Probably wont do the drive, as the Mondy is not well suited to hooning


Rumour has it, your old car may make an appearance. 

It was out playing last Monday at Oulton Park. I have it on tape getting twitchy in the wet.

Ian.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

hi david

great well done,seems like everyone is happy with cam car park,should be a good do.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Rumour has it, your old car may make an appearance.
> 
> It was out playing last Monday at Oulton Park. I have it on tape getting twitchy in the wet.
> 
> Ian.


Ian:

Cool. Any chance of you bringing the camera, so me's can have a quick look at her antics? How did she do at Oulton? Will be nice to see the old girl again ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Any room for an "outsider"...could be down that way at around about that time :

Kingcutter, you can then fawn all over my wheels (minus 2 valve caps)...and what did you buy in the end seeing as you didn't have the patience to wait for the ultimate in TT dress sense ;D

Jackie x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## gee_tt (May 5, 2003)

Grasshoper?, is that as in the Oulton Park type Grasshoper sense!. Looking forward to the run, count me in!.

Mr PMC, I'll bring ya baby!. She was mostly well behaved at Oulton, despite the rains best attempts to spoil the fun. I am sure she'll tell ya all!. Twas a quiet Sunday like drive really... well by all acounts of the video anyway!.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Gee_TT 
Welcome ! look forward to meet  on the 19 th.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Ian:
> 
> Cool. Any chance of you bringing the camera, so me's can have a quick look at her antics? How did she do at Oulton? Will be nice to see the old girl again ;D


I am doing a disc for Grant, so an extra copy would be no prob. Â  Â As Grant says, on film it looks sooooooo slooooowwwww. But as evidence of my over the shoulder shot doing appx 90 into Island bend and then taking to the grass, we were pushing.

If my new home PC arrives and I can figure it out. :-[

Ian


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> I am doing a disc for Grant, so an extra copy would be no prob. Â  Â As Grant says, on film it looks sooooooo slooooowwwww. But as evidence of my over the shoulder shot doing appx 90 into Island bend and then taking to the grass, we were pushing.
> 
> If my new home PC arrives and I can figure it out. :-[
> 
> Ian


Thanks Ian ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Any room for an "outsider"...could be down that way at around about that time Â :
> 
> Kingcutter, you can then fawn all over my wheels (minus 2 valve caps)...and what did you buy in the end seeing as you didn't have the patience to wait for the ultimate in TT dress sense Â ;D
> 
> Jackie x


hi jackie i am afraid we will not cross path's this time :-[i have to go to a christing [smiley=bigcry.gif]and by the way still not got any rims i had opted for 18 rs4 but they have not arrived yet ,if there not here by friday i am going elsewhere,and may well end up with titans ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> still not got any rims i had opted for 18 rs4 but they have not arrived yet ,if there not here by friday i am going elsewhere,and may well end up with titans ;D


If you have the choice, go for the Titans[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Rs's are nice, but they are everywhere you look.

Ian.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> If you have the choice, go for the Titans[smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Rs's are nice, but they are everywhere you look.
> 
> Ian.


not 19's


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

19' s [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Any chance of this getting back "on" topic. 

And more people signing up........... [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

it's al you you you ;D
lol


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

R14N yes one or two im's 
Trial run over the w/e found some new roads ;D ,also booked the pub for grub ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds all very good, David Â ;D

Are going to tell us all about it then on the 14th Â 
Good grub at the Beehive too [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Dani 
Maybe depends on work


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll be along for this one David - see you all there.

Jonathan 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Route sorted Â 

Now for time / meeting piont.

CAMELOT THEME PARK ,CAR PARK NUMBER 4 ,AT 
11 OCLOCK.

You CANT get to the theme park form the servicies you will have to come off the m6 at j28 or j27 or if any one want's coffee before we set off meet at my house at 10:00 leave at 10:30 (mini convoy) please im for directions etc.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I take it from previous pre-meets that "coffee" means coffee / tea / juice / pastries / muffins / bacon on toast [smiley=chef.gif]....... have I gone too far. ???

You have IM.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

"Bacon on Toast"
Didnt know we were meeting at mine ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ian you have gone to far [smiley=stop.gif] may have tea


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I'll have a T please Bob

or should it be a TT ?

Ian.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry guys we can't make this one but have a good run anyway.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I'll have a T please Bob
> 
> or should it be a TT ?
> 
> Ian.


if you have two t's you will need a p please bob


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes TT please, David. Or may I have coFFee Â :

BTW: Granny's comp contracted Alzheimers. She can't post at the moment. The message is that she'll meet up at the car park


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Dani
I will im directions to my house for TT or FF 
Sorry about granny's comp ,must be old age ,getting forgetfull Â :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

coooeeee
Guess what
Yep computer is better


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

;D good you are back ,did you go to the doctor's with the problem


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK done the final run today with a friend ;D all notes finished 
List of people.....

R_14N. ian
A3 DFU . dani
GRANNY. carol
MOSSCHOPS. jonathan
LG53ODY. ed
DANTTSE . dan
GEE_TT.
ME..........

maybe 
PASTALL.phil 
and one or two more !!!!!
W7 PMC before and after !!!
any more   [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

David
Yes it had to go to the doctors.
New hard drive etc etc etc.
The Grandfather will be with me, so we are two.
Have been out today TOPLESS round Trough Bowland weighing up the possibilities, found some lovely " LITTLE" lanes, might just do the job.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Where you both topless [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
Glad you have got new hard bit's now [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi,

back on here after CC weekend. Thanks for IM David. Do you mind adding postcode for mm map print out?

C ya on Sunday for C (unless you come to the Bee Hive tomorrow) 

Great that your RSI x-ercise machine is better again, Carol


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK just directions to the car park
Through the main entrace to camelot straight up 1/4 ml ,over speed bumps ,past the pond on you'r right ,follow signs for car park No 4 ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2003)

Depending on the scope of my hangover, I hope to see you there. 11am is quite a civilised time so should be there for my first run


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Make the effort, you know it makes sence, [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

But then when does a Sat night out ever end in being sensible. [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]

Ian.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2003)

Ian,

I will try new alarm clock.

Call current g/f by ex g/f's name [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Midi, r u in BUPA.

If you try this technique you might not have the abilty to walk again let alone drive.

By the way, other half's, kids, etc, are more than welcome on the drive.

Ian.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Midi
Hope you can make it  ,bring both gf's ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

OK Car Washed.
Car polished.
Wheels done.
Tyres done.
Picnic Hamper packed.
Ordered the sunshine.
Tops off 
READY.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TOPS OFF ;D can't wait to see :
look's like [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll bring the walkie-talkies. They may be of some use.

See everyone tomorrow ;D


----------

